# coyote control help...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard a bunch of songdogs on my way out grouse hunting the last 2 nights. I didn't actually see any, but they were singin' up a storm and real close to where I was at both nights. Based on the track and bones I found, I think they are setting up a pretty good population in this spot. I would like to find someone experienced in 'yote hunting that can take care of them. All I ask is for a pelt if you get some. I will happily show you where they are residing. they are near Salt Lake. PM me.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

PM Sent, let me know if I can help.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

PM Sent also. Just got back from NV on a coyote hunting trip and need to get some more.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on where you live and how far you want to drive, there are a lot of the song dogs in the Indian Peaks WMA on the west desert. I was ML hunting out there and saw and head them every day and there are some big dogs out there.


----------

